# Employment Wanted



## marst (Feb 6, 2016)

Am a new coder with outpatient same day surgery and general coding experience.  Graduated from Career Step LLC with honors (ICD 9), passed proficiency in  ICD 10 ( AAPC). Searching for employment in Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, Pa.  Relocation to tri state areas possible (NY/NJ/PA). Contact me for resume and  job opportunity.


----------



## etjones2001 (Feb 7, 2016)

Does Careerstep help you find employment? I was going to take class with them and was told they place all grads.


----------



## MelissaL (Feb 7, 2016)

*Possible opportunity*

Forward resume to GHudson@para-hcfs.com for coding position consideration.


----------

